# Police clearance certificate PCC and Expression of Interest EOI



## Arun.L (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi, Do we need to have PCC ready before entering EOI? Or would be get enough enough time to get PCC once invited to apply?
Please advise


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Arun.L said:


> Hi, Do we need to have PCC ready before entering EOI? Or would be get enough enough time to get PCC once invited to apply?
> Please advise


Get the PCC after receiving the ITA and before filing for the VISA. As PCC is usually valid for a year with DIBP.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Arun.L said:


> Hi, Do we need to have PCC ready before entering EOI? Or would be get enough enough time to get PCC once invited to apply?
> Please advise


We will have two months time to apply visa after the invited to apply. Also approximately we will have further one month after visa lodge to upload the documents.

So as vikaschandra suggested, apply for the PCC after getting the ITA.


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

If your current address is different than address mentioned in passport...then for which address you will get PCC? Also after marriage do your spouse passport and you should have same address in passport?

Can it be questioned for PCC?


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

*Pcc spain*

Hi All- I have applied for PCC Spain by post but unfortunately there has not been any response. Does anyone know here if there is an email address I can write and enquire ? The phone numbers and Indian embassy has been of no help so far. I need that for Australia immigration. I am currently in India. Thanks


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

himanisingla said:


> If your current address is different than address mentioned in passport...then for which address you will get PCC? Also after marriage do your spouse passport and you should have same address in passport?
> 
> Can it be questioned for PCC?


PCC is provided for the place you are requesting(staying currently)... even if your current is different from permanent address... provide proof of current residency by Govt listed documents like Passbook photocopy, Registered rental agreement, Gas/Telephone bill etcc...

It is not necessary for your spouse passport to have the same address as yours

My experience:

Applied for PCC in Bangalore for myself and wife...Booked appointment for next day morning

*Documents: *

Passbook photocopy with Seal from Bank(Ask your bank...) for me and wife(different banks but both belong to Govt listed documents)...upto 1 year(My bank only gave me till six months)
Passport Size photos - 3 
Bank statement downloaded from online and taken printout.. Got seal in that too(Took for last 1.5 years)
Copy of Passport first and last page, if you have travelled anywhere then those pages also

*Originals*: Passport, Passbook of Bank, Marriage Certificate 

*Background details: *

My name is *NOT* endorsed in her passport and vice-versa
Applied for Married, but since each other names are not endorsed in our passports...they gave it for Single only. Not to worry as in your PCC it wont be mentioned as Single... instead of H/o (or) W/o it will be S/o and D/o ....not a problem

We have different address in our passports and but the proof of documents for current address is the same address...

If the current address is not same in your case...please change it in your bank


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Hi All- I have applied for PCC Spain by post but unfortunately there has not been any response. Does anyone know here if there is an email address I can write and enquire ? The phone numbers and Indian embassy has been of no help so far. I need that for Australia immigration. I am currently in India. Thanks


Why dont you also post your query in Expat forum Spain Chapter

Maybe a member there may help you out 

Cheers


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

k dne, thanks mate


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Hi All- I have applied for PCC Spain by post but unfortunately there has not been any response. Does anyone know here if there is an email address I can write and enquire ? The phone numbers and Indian embassy has been of no help so far. I need that for Australia immigration. I am currently in India. Thanks


My passport and my all gov I'd proofs are of same address I.e. my hometown address and my husband's all I'd proof are of his native address....but I was just worried about the fact that we are working in Delhi and living there..if they ask that you are working in Delhi and address are of native address ..then will it be problem??.... Or need not mention about Delhi...as I was PCC of my native address as my all I'd have native address and my husband want PCC of his native address as he has all his I'd of his native


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> My passport and my all gov I'd proofs are of same address I.e. my hometown address and my husband's all I'd proof are of his native address....but I was just worried about the fact that we are working in Delhi and living there..if they ask that you are working in Delhi and address are of native address ..then will it be problem??.... Or need not mention about Delhi...as I was PCC of my native address as my all I'd have native address and my husband want PCC of his native address as he has all his I'd of his native


You have also applied for PCC from Spain ?

Cheers


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Arun.L said:


> Hi, Do we need to have PCC ready before entering EOI? Or would be get enough enough time to get PCC once invited to apply?
> Please advise


Hello arun. It will be clearer if you ask on the pcc of which country and your country of residence.

I will share with you what I know .

1. FBI clearance requires 3 months according to forum members 

2. Singaporean pcc for Singaporean applicants and the spouse required visa lodgement letter which has to specifically mention the names of visa applicants. Takes less than 2 weeks . The said proceee is if you are residing in Singapore.

3. For Japanese pcc via the embassy in Singapore , the visa letter needs to mention applicants names too . It takes 2 months


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> > My passport and my all gov I'd proofs are of same address I.e. my hometown address and my husband's all I'd proof are of his native address....but I was just worried about the fact that we are working in Delhi and living there..if they ask that you are working in Delhi and address are of native address ..then will it be problem??.... Or need not mention about Delhi...as I was PCC of my native address as my all I'd have native address and my husband want PCC of his native address as he has all his I'd of his native
> ...


I am Indian and I am in India only...just wanted to check if I am residing in Delhi but my all govt I'd are of Bombay which is my native town


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> I am Indian and I am in India only...just wanted to check if I am residing in Delhi but my all govt I'd are of Bombay which is my native town


Your query was specifically answered by Anamica23
Do you still have any doubts ?

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

himanisingla said:


> My passport and my all gov I'd proofs are of same address I.e. my hometown address and my husband's all I'd proof are of his native address....but I was just worried about the fact that we are working in Delhi and living there..if they ask that you are working in Delhi and address are of native address ..then will it be problem??.... Or need not mention about Delhi...as I was PCC of my native address as my all I'd have native address and my husband want PCC of his native address as he has all his I'd of his native


Change address in your bank account and get a passbook with Photo attached from them...please read my comments


----------



## jay-cee (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi all, does anyone of you here knows what type of police clearance vietnam needed in subclass 189. We have already an invitation but haven't lodge coz we wanted to complete all requirements first.Thank you!


----------

